# Need Help with ALGAE !! (Pictures)



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ew yeah had that same algae when I was using DIY Co2. It's called Rhizoclonium. As soon as I switched over to pressurized Co2 the problem went away. Was the faulty timer also hooked up to the Co2? Other causes are low/insufficient nutrients and water flow. which brings up my next few questions, what dosing regimen are you using? What filter are you using (gph) and do you have any power heads (gph)? What are your tank parameters?


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

dj2606 said:


> Ew yeah had that same algae when I was using DIY Co2. It's called Rhizoclonium. As soon as I switched over to pressurized Co2 the problem went away. Was the faulty timer also hooked up to the Co2? Other causes are low/insufficient nutrients and water flow. which brings up my next few questions, what dosing regimen are you using? What filter are you using (gph) and do you have any power heads (gph)? What are your tank parameters?



CO2 is on another timer. Don't think its water flow with a Fluval FX5 ( I think it gets around 500-600 gph ) and 2 X 295 gph powerheads. Been a little lazy on EI dosing regimen :frown:. That might be it.
It's been a long time since I don't check water parameters, pH is ~6.6


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds like the culprit . Hard to say without tank parameters but that is my bet too. Yeah it's hard to stay on top of dosing everyday. Maybe making yourself an automated dosing system or shelling out the cash to buy one.


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh and I forgot if you wanted to read up on a great algae thread this article is great.
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

dj2606 said:


> It's called Rhizoclonium.


thanks dj !!

I bet it was the iron I added to the micros...:thumbsdow


----------



## CodyMan (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the article! I've been having major problems with green dust algae and had no idea what to do. I guess I'll let it cycle for a couple weeks.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

You've got brown diatoms sir. Just suck it out during water changes and eventually, it'll go away on its own. Amanos will relish this, as well as ottos. 
This algae is common during new set-ups. It also occurs when a "new set-up" feel occurs in the tank. I have experienced it after doing a gigantic tank change. Stirring up the dirt seemed to have caused a minor outbreak in this algae. 

Overall, it's disgusting to see but goes away on its own eventually. 
Iron doesn't seem to promote this growth. I dose a ton of iron during the time it was growing in my tank. I still dose a ton of it even after it went away and I haven't seen a trace of it coming back. 

Letting the tank age seems to be the best and easiest solution to this algae. Picking up algae eaters like amanos will help you immensely as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Uhm, I don't think diatoms get fuzzy like that, they stay as a brown slime on surfaces in the tank. I think dj2606's guess of Rhizoclonium nearly a week ago was right.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

The fact that you have BBA is a dead give away that your c02 levels are not up to speed. Do you have a c02 drop checker to get an idea of how much approximate c02 you have?

When I had BBA along with just about every other kind of algae in my tank, I got a Siamese Algae Eater and Bristlenose Pleco and they made short work of it. I also found that double dosing Excel helped. I just did frequent (2x/week water changes, double dosed excel, reduced photoperiod) and the BBA and all other algae went away. If you take appropriate action and are patient then the algae issues should resolve themselves. I agree with Ebichua, letting the tank age if you do the right things to combat it should see it go away on its own. It just may be slow and ugly and things may get worse before they get better, at least IME. IME, that is the worst thing about setting up a high tech tank; waiting for things to come together and achieving that magical balance of light, c02, and nutrients, but the rewards are well worth the wait, IMHO


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Yes, diatoms mostly there.
3 Day blackout and Excel and good CO2.

How much light do you have and I'd recheck the CO2 any time you have any type of algae.

If you have have too high CO2, the discus will turn darker.
Sounds like you have decent current, a slight rippling or movement on the surface is good also.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone !!
I increased the CO2 a little bit and added some excel ( first I spray the plants and the powerheads). The war is not over yet - I learned that quick changes can be trouble in an aquarium...took me sometime and few fishes to learn that. 
Using only 130w of CF for 8 hours. Also trimmed a lot of plants. Because of the excel I almost lost the dwarf sag. but it is sending runners now.
I'll post a picture in a few minutes.
thanks for all your help ! :thumbsup:


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

progress:










Some of the dwarf sag died ( excel ) 










Added this manzanita ( thanks badcopnofish) 










took the pictures after lights out and the fishes were sleeping,please don't wake him ( or her) up... ssshhh !!!


----------

